# Old barn pic



## Fool'em (Sep 29, 2016)

Still working on some frozen critters and beaver This is some of what's done. She doubled her goal of rats


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

Awesome! I love the barn background also.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Great effort and results this season!
Heck of a pile of fur.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Very good picture. Congrats and excellent job!


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

Very nice!!!


----------



## wicklundrh (Mar 18, 2014)

Love the black and white photo! She needs a fur hat!!

I am very proud of her just as I am sure that you are as well!


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

wicklundrh said:


> Love the black and white photo! She needs a fur hat!!
> 
> I am very proud of her just as I am sure that you are as well!


----------



## Garden Bay (Jun 24, 2004)

John is that yours or Scarletts?


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Just a pic off the web.
I have one like that. That one is beaver fur, mine has otter.
She doesn't have a hat but has otter mittens, I have beaver mittens.


----------



## wicklundrh (Mar 18, 2014)

I had a **** skin hat made from F&T of the first **** my daughter and I ever trapped together!


----------



## Garden Bay (Jun 24, 2004)

wicklundrh said:


> I had a **** skin hat made from F&T of the first **** my daughter and I ever trapped together!


I can think of a day last spring on the Detroit River that would have come in handy.


----------



## shotgun12 (Jul 19, 2005)

thats nice thanks for posting.


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

Great Pic!! Congrats to her on a very successful season!


----------



## Fool'em (Sep 29, 2016)

Thank you all for the kind words
It's definitely been a good season. We will hopefully get out for another beaver or 2 yet this month
I have trapped for a number of years but having a kid along has really increased the enjoyment for me. I make nothing on the fur My daughter gets the entire fur check minus her MTPCA and NTA membership. She can't wait for the Houghton Lk sale so we are planning on making a trip to Jays this weekend to see Roger. 
Totals so far 
50 rats
9 **** (did not really target them)
5 beaver
3 mink
1 coyote
1 otter
1 grey fox


----------



## Fool'em (Sep 29, 2016)

wicklundrh said:


> Love the black and white photo! She needs a fur hat!!
> 
> I am very proud of her just as I am sure that you are as well!


I knew you would like the black and white I got the idea from you

My Father's Day present is a framed pic for my office


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Fool'em said:


> I knew you would like the black and white I got the idea from you
> 
> My Father's Day present is a framed pic for my office


Get the frame at the dollar store and it'll be worth more than a fortune!


----------



## Timberdoodle2 (Jan 6, 2015)

congrats to you foolum and your daughter,, yu do need to get her one of those hats,, it will look good on her


----------

